# -ksi/-lle



## 盲人瞎馬

> Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkän X:n toteuttamiseksi/toteuttamiselle.



Can these two be used as synonyms in that phrase?


----------



## Hakro

Vitalore said:


> Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkän X:n toteuttamiseksi/toteuttamiselle.
> 
> 
> 
> Can these two be used as synonyms in that phrase?
Click to expand...

The translative phrase is used generally, for example _Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkän juoksulenkin tekemise*ksi*_.
The allative phrase is possible in certain cases but with a slightly different construction, for example _Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkästään kävely*lle*_.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> The translative phrase is used generally, for example _Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkän juoksulenkin tekemise*ksi*_.
> The allative phrase is possible in certain cases but with a slightly different construction, for example _Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkästään kävely*lle*_.



But could "mennä kävelyksi" work?


----------



## Hakro

Vitalore said:


> But could "mennä kävelyksi" work?


No, it wouldn't. You could say _Ei kiinnosta mennä ulos pelkästään kävelyn tekemiseksi_; It's grammatically correct but we don't say so.


----------

